# Mimi's Louisdog Winter 2010



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

If you haven't seen the Louisdog winter collection you should definitely go to their website ASAP, they are so cute! Anyways we ordered a few pieces from their collection.









Babybog Sweater, Pom Pom Necklace (so fuzzy), Teddy's Necklace, Bunny Turtleneck Sweater, and the Alvin Jumpsuit...









Mimi as a bear!









Mimi: "Rawwwrrr"









Baby Dog!



























Mimi's bunny tail!

Which necklace looks better with the bunny turtleneck sweater?









Pom Pom Necklace

OR

















Teddy's Necklace


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mimi is just an absolute little doll! Her wardrobe is exquisite! You have the best taste for a guy, JayR! :lol: (I mean that in a nice way, lol) I like the first necklace best with the TN.  Every outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the pom pom one...we are so jealous of her wardrobe!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Mimi is just an absolute little doll! Her wardrobe is exquisite! You have the best taste for a guy, JayR! :lol: (I mean that in a nice way, lol) I like the first necklace best with the TN.  Every outfit is gorgeous!


Thank you Teresa! It is always so much fun shopping for the Chis! With so many dog items in the market nowadays, I like to find the unique items! I also like quality items because I want the chis to be able to use the items for a long time! Washability is a big++ especially with chis that like to get into everything!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mimi is a doll! I like the pom pom necklace better.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mimi is adorable!!!....I want her wardrobe!!......I like the pom pom too..


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm I like the pearls!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Thank you Teresa! It is always so much fun shopping for the Chis! With so many dog items in the market nowadays, I like to find the unique items! I also like quality items because I want the chis to be able to use the items for a long time! Washability is a big++ especially with chis that like to get into everything!


You're very welcome! 

I agree with every point, but I'm jealous, cause I can't afford clothes like that. :lol: Darnit!  If you see some crazed lady trying to sneak into her closet, you'll know who it is. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> I agree with every point, but I'm jealous, cause I can't afford clothes like that. :lol: Darnit!  If you see some crazed lady trying to sneak into her closet, you'll know who it is. :lol: :wink:


I think Mimi is the same size as some of your chis I am sure she wouldn't mind sharing =)!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I also like the pearls with it best.  Super cute stuff!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> I think Mimi is the same size as some of your chis I am sure she wouldn't mind sharing =)!


Well goodie, we are on our way!!!  :wink: :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i couldnt decide, i love them both! i love louis dog, Minnie and tootsie have a few of there pieces each from an older collection ( we actually found them at TJMax thanks to a tip from someone on here )


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Pom-Pom most definately!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh....be still my heart!!! Mimi is sooo cute!!! I think she has gotten even cuter than the last time I saw pics, I that's even possible!!! Ok...I want that pom pom necklace and jumpsuit So of course the pom pom necklace even though all of it is tdf!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i freakin love the rawr pic! hahahaha shes so damn cute! :albino: love all the outfits u got, spoiling her more than ever now!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Great outfits


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the pom pom necklace!!! She is a princess. Love her!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my!! Gorgeous!! Shes such a little model! I cant choose! I love them all!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

elaina said:


> i couldnt decide, i love them both! i love louis dog, Minnie and tootsie have a few of there pieces each from an older collection ( we actually found them at TJMax thanks to a tip from someone on here )


Oh wow really? That is awesome. I might have to check out our local TJMax then. They have some cute stuff from their older collections also.



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Pom-Pom most definately!


Yeah that necklace seems to be the favorite!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> i freakin love the rawr pic! hahahaha shes so damn cute! :albino: love all the outfits u got, spoiling her more than ever now!


I know that one is my favorite too! I love catching candid moments like that! Hmmm...i think i am spoiling her just the same =p.



Brodysmom said:


> I love the pom pom necklace!!! She is a princess. Love her!


Thank you Mr. Brody & Mom =).



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Oh my!! Gorgeous!! Shes such a little model! I cant choose! I love them all!


Yeah I dont know which item is my favorite either. I like something about each one of them!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Oh wow really? That is awesome. I might have to check out our local TJMax then. They have some cute stuff from their older collections also.


yes, i think it was 3 or 4 months ago though that they got that shipment in, so there probably wouldnt be any left right now. they were only like 9.99 a piece, super buy for such high quality! 
do u order your Loisdog online? i'm thinking of splurging for Christmas and getting my dogs something from the new line.. if you could recommend an online shop that'd be great. i did a search and saw the Ritzy Rover


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

elaina said:


> yes, i think it was 3 or 4 months ago though that they got that shipment in, so there probably wouldnt be any left right now. they were only like 9.99 a piece, super buy for such high quality!
> do u order your Loisdog online? i'm thinking of splurging for Christmas and getting my dogs something from the new line.. if you could recommend an online shop that'd be great. i did a search and saw the Ritzy Rover


i ordered them from funnyfur.com, but you can also order them directly from the louisdog official website. I like funnyfur.com because they usually have coupons. They have their special deals posted on their facebook page, FunnyFur.com | Facebook.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG such pretty outfits and necklaces! Mimi you are a great model!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> i ordered them from funnyfur.com, but you can also order them directly from the louisdog official website. I like funnyfur.com because they usually have coupons. They have their special deals posted on their facebook page, FunnyFur.com | Facebook.


oh, great, i love coupons  . i will check out funnyfur and their deals on facebook, thanks!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

This morning I ordered the pink pom pom necklace, and 2 of the Lovely one jumpers in both colors, along with the honey bunny coat in pink but love the coco as well, and a wooflink warm it up jacket and the matching pants hee hee!!! I love funny fur because of the coupon codes Their prices are about the best anywhere.

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> This morning I ordered the pink pom pom necklace, and 2 of the Lovely one jumpers in both colors, along with the honey bunny coat in coco, and a wooflink warm it up jacket and the matching pants hee hee!!! I love funny fur because of the coupon codes Their prices are about the best anywhere.
> 
> Lori


How exciting!! I was going to order the lovely one jumper also, but it wasn't out yet when i placed my order. Although now that the lovely one coat is out i might opt for that one. I <3 the honey bunny coat, I think we have it in beige though. o0o that wooflink warm it up coat is funky. I didn't notice they came out with a new collection, I didn't like anything in their last collection. I am very excited to see the pictures when you receive your oder! =)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is the most stylish chi in the world i love your taste


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> This morning I ordered the pink pom pom necklace, and 2 of the Lovely one jumpers in both colors, along with the honey bunny coat in coco, and a wooflink warm it up jacket and the matching pants hee hee!!! I love funny fur because of the coupon codes Their prices are about the best anywhere.
> 
> Lori





Waiushaoting said:


> How exciting!! I was going to order the lovely one jumper also, but it wasn't out yet when i placed my order. Although now that the lovely one coat is out i might opt for that one. I <3 the honey bunny coat, I think we have it in beige though. o0o that wooflink warm it up coat is funky. I didn't notice they came out with a new collection, I didn't like anything in their last collection. I am very excited to see the pictures when you receive your oder! =)


Just when I thought you two were my fave people! Ugh! :lol: :wink:  :daisy: Only jokin' of course. I love you guys, but I AM jealous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm gonna order something today!!!  , thinking about the Loisdog pink doggystairs, and either the red My Apple Pie Coat, or the lovely one coat. cant decide which one. and i gotta figure out how to use that coupon. i saw one but it said it was only good till end of Nov. so, i'm gonna call when they open to ask


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> i'm gonna order something today!!!  , thinking about the Loisdog pink doggystairs, and either the red My Apple Pie Coat, or the honney bunny coat. cant decide which one. and i gotta figure out how to use that coupon. i saw one but it said it was only good till end of Nov. so, i'm gonna call when they open to ask


Not you too Elaine!!! :lol: Yall are going to force me to go broke! :wink: :lol: I can't take it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> Not you too Elaine!!! :lol: Yall are going to force me to go broke! :wink: :lol: I can't take it!


lol, i wasnt gonna spend that much on them but this thread kinda inspired me


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It is inspiring me too! :lol: But I can't, I just can't. :lol: :wink: JayR, you are a bad influence, and Lori, you too, and now you too Elaine. :lol: (You guys know I’m only jokin’, right?) Just have to clarify. 

PS~ Not joking about being jealous, though. hehehehehehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> It is inspiring me too! :lol: But I can't, I just can't. :lol: :wink: JayR, you are a bad influence, and Lori, you too, and now you too Elaine. :lol: (You guys know I’m only jokin’, right?) Just have to clarify.
> 
> PS~ Not joking about being jealous, though. hehehehehehe


maybe u are right T, i really shouldnt, they have enough! but i do really , really , really want those cute doggy stairs!!! hmmmm, now , i'm not sure


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> maybe u are right T, i really shouldnt, they have enough! but i do really , really , really want those cute doggy stairs!!! hmmmm, now , i'm not sure


Oh no! I wasn't trying to talk you out of it. I was seriously only being a jealous brat. :lol:  Buy some stuff! I wish I could, seriously. I just can't spend that much. But I wish I could! Trust me, if I could, I'd be on it yesterday. :lol: I just like pickin' at JayR and Lori. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, i know u werent. but they really dont need anymore of anything. but the doggy stairs, i'm gonna get those. they are pink with lace , so pretty! and i have to get the price up to 200. cause then its free shipping!!!  lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

You save 10% when you sign in with your email addy and create your account. Yeah the others are old, and they were great. I'm hoping for a Xmas coupon soon. There are a few more things I want 



elaina said:


> i'm gonna order something today!!!  , thinking about the Loisdog pink doggystairs, and either the red My Apple Pie Coat, or the lovely one coat. cant decide which one. and i gotta figure out how to use that coupon. i saw one but it said it was only good till end of Nov. so, i'm gonna call when they open to ask


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My code for saving 10% was FFNEWS1210 see if that works for ya' it expires 12/31


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> lol, i know u werent. but they really dont need anymore of anything. but the doggy stairs, i'm gonna get those. they are pink with lace , so pretty! and i have to get the price up to 200. cause then its free shipping!!!  lol


The doggie stairs are tooooo cute!! Post pics when you get everything.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh you have to get it. I loved both colors so I had to get both lol!! I got the honey bunny coat in the pale pink, but also loved the beige as well,hmmm would love to see Mimi in hers so I can get even more excited about getting it. Just had to get thatWooflink set, their stuff goes soo fast and I could kick myself for not getting some stuff they have had, but yeah, wasn't impressed with their last line either. But that coat and pants!!! Couldn't pass those up.




Waiushaoting said:


> How exciting!! I was going to order the lovely one jumper also, but it wasn't out yet when i placed my order. Although now that the lovely one coat is out i might opt for that one. I <3 the honey bunny coat, I think we have it in beige though. o0o that wooflink warm it up coat is funky. I didn't notice they came out with a new collection, I didn't like anything in their last collection. I am very excited to see the pictures when you receive your oder! =)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> My code for saving 10% was FFNEWS1210 see if that works for ya' it expires 12/31


Thanks Lori! i just used your coupon and saved 20 dollars  i got the pink winnie the step dog stairs!



TLI said:


> The doggie stairs are tooooo cute!! Post pics when you get everything.


i really needed those stairs for my girls. so thats my christmas present to all 3 of my girls  i'll post pics when i get them !


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Allright girl..... I think they will love em' can't wait to see pics. 


elaina said:


> Thanks Lori! i just used your coupon and saved 20 dollars  i got the pink winnie the step dog stairs!
> 
> 
> 
> i really needed those stairs for my girls. so thats my christmas present to all 3 of my girls  i'll post pics when i get them !


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heeee.....T I know you love me lol!!!:daisy:



TLI said:


> Just when I thought you two were my fave people! Ugh! :lol: :wink:  :daisy: Only jokin' of course. I love you guys, but I AM jealous!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok...I made a big mistake and looked again. I just bought the Paris Erotica Mocomoco bear jumpsuit in pink. OMG...have you seen the pic of the chi in that pink one. MocoMoco Bear Coverall Pants by Pariero Cawaii
Looks like a lamb rofl!! I couldnt resist!! And of course had to get a few more things to get free shipping. Bought some cute chi charms too :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heeee.....T I know you love me lol!!!:daisy:


*** :daisy: ***


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> It is inspiring me too! :lol: But I can't, I just can't. :lol: :wink: JayR, you are a bad influence, and Lori, you too, and now you too Elaine. :lol: (You guys know I’m only jokin’, right?) Just have to clarify.
> 
> PS~ Not joking about being jealous, though. hehehehehehe


He he he we are not bad influence! We just help you realize what your chis really need =). LOL



elaina said:


> lol, i know u werent. but they really dont need anymore of anything. but the doggy stairs, i'm gonna get those. they are pink with lace , so pretty! and i have to get the price up to 200. cause then its free shipping!!!  lol


Those stairs are def. cute. I can't wait to see pictures!! I am not sure if my chis would use it though, they just like to be carried up lol!



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh you have to get it. I loved both colors so I had to get both lol!! I got the honey bunny coat in the pale pink, but also loved the beige as well,hmmm would love to see Mimi in hers so I can get even more excited about getting it. Just had to get thatWooflink set, their stuff goes soo fast and I could kick myself for not getting some stuff they have had, but yeah, wasn't impressed with their last line either. But that coat and pants!!! Couldn't pass those up.


I posted pictures of the coat awhile back Lori, here is the link to the thread. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/49031-beautiful-life-louis-dog-bunny.html
Yeah it is hard to find older Wooflink Collections & they do sell out quickly. I am still searching for a couple of older wooflink pieces lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ok...I made a big mistake and looked again. I just bought the Paris Erotica Mocomoco bear jumpsuit in pink. OMG...have you seen the pic of the chi in that pink one. MocoMoco Bear Coverall Pants by Pariero Cawaii
> Looks like a lamb rofl!! I couldnt resist!! And of course had to get a few more things to get free shipping. Bought some cute chi charms too :hello1:


Did you buy it by accident? Or was the mistake looking again and buying more stuff? lol Either way that coat is super cute. So fuzzy!! I am not familiar with that brands sizing though. From looking at their size chart I feel like Mimi is in between XS & SS. The XS might be too short and the SS might be too long.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh thanks for sharing that pic of the bunny jacket. LOVE it. I remember the post now I got the size xs in the Paris erotica. Ivy and Fern measure to that size perfect according to the charts. The small is too long and the chest and neck is way to big. In those all in ones they are better on the small end of the chart otherwise they walk out of the back of them. I think Mimi should fit perfect in the xs. Does she still wear the size 1 in the wooflink? With it being close to Xmas I really try to justify buying it for the girls. 



Waiushaoting said:


> Did you buy it by accident? Or was the mistake looking again and buying more stuff? lol Either way that coat is super cute. So fuzzy!! I am not familiar with that brands sizing though. From looking at their size chart I feel like Mimi is in between XS & SS. The XS might be too short and the SS might be too long.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh thanks for sharing that pic of the bunny jacket. LOVE it. I remember the post now I got the size xs in the Paris erotica. Ivy and Fern measure to that size perfect according to the charts. The small is too long and the chest and neck is way to big. In those all in ones they are better on the small end of the chart otherwise they walk out of the back of them. I think Mimi should fit perfect in the xs. Does she still wear the size 1 in the wooflink? With it being close to Xmas I really try to justify buying it for the girls.


Oh ok. I see. Yes she still wears a size 1 @ wooflink. Wooflink size 1 fits her perfectly actually. Their pieces are the best fitting clothes Mimi has. I think your girls will look really cute in the new clothes you ordered .


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I know... They fit like they were custom made for sure. I can't wait till we get everything. 



Waiushaoting said:


> Oh ok. I see. Yes she still wears a size 1 @ wooflink. Wooflink size 1 fits her perfectly actually. Their pieces are the best fitting clothes Mimi has. I think your girls will look really cute in the new clothes you ordered .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> He he he we are not bad influence! We just help you realize what your chis really need =). LOL


Yeah, yeah. :lol: :wink: I'm still being strong. I haven't caved, yet.....key word.....yet.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like the PomPom Necklace is winning!! ^^


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee...I just think it is soo cute on! I guess it's the "fluff factor" lol!! Wish I could find those pom poms like that. once we get ours I'll inspect it.



Waiushaoting said:


> Looks like the PomPom Necklace is winning!! ^^


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

these are the cutest chihuahua clothes i have seen


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee hee...I just think it is soo cute on! I guess it's the "fluff factor" lol!! Wish I could find those pom poms like that. once we get ours I'll inspect it.


Ok maybe it will inspire some new carrier designs ^^.



Rose of Love said:


> these are the cutest chihuahua clothes i have seen


Thank You!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Mimi looks so sweet!
I have the pompom collar too but in pink!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Pom Pom has more color to it.... I love all of them!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i've been searching eveywhere for the louisdog my apple pie coat and no one has it in the size and color i want. they have it in the other color but i want the ruby red. Minnie an Peyton look so good in red. i think the manufacturer is out of them and stopped making that style  , but i did order the Lovely Coat and the Lovely One Jumper in Hot Choco


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Girl...I'm waiting on pins and needles for our stuff!! Is the lovely one coat and jumper cute. I had to ge both colors, I couldn't decide. Hey what size do u need in the apple jacket. I'll keep an eye out for ya'



elaina said:


> i've been searching eveywhere for the louisdog my apple pie coat and no one has it in the size and color i want. they have it in the other color but i want the ruby red. Minnie an Peyton look so good in red. i think the manufacturer is out of them and stopped making that style  , but i did order the Lovely Coat and the Lovely One Jumper in Hot Choco


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Girl...I'm waiting on pins and needles for our stuff!! Is the lovely one coat and jumper cute. I had to ge both colors, I couldn't decide. Hey what size do u need in the apple jacket. I'll keep an eye out for ya'


me , too! cant wait to recieve my 2 orders 
i was going to order the size S/M but if they didnt have that the M would of been good too i think. small would have been too short for minnie even though she's only 4 1/2 pounds she is long and has a big chest, she's very thin though. peyton wears around the same size. funnyfur is a great site but i will order from anywhere if i can find the my apple pie coat, i love it!
alot of the websites say they have it but when i call and they check with the manufacturer they say it's out of stock, so i think it would have to be from a store that already has em in the store. Let me know if u see any, that'd be great! thanks


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my word, she is just to cute. And she wears her clothes so well. I love the little bear picture...heck I love all of them.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love these pictures x


----------

